# Leon Powe



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Now that the Celtics have signed Shelden Williams, why wouldn't the Hornets make an offer to Powe. He's young, he's good in the post, and he's a tenacious rebounder. The Celtics are not likely to match their offer. He's got to be a huge improvement over re-signing Marks, Ely, or Bowen.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

What's the status on Powe anyway? Is his injury serious?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

briaN37 said:


> What's the status on Powe anyway? Is his injury serious?


It was serious in the sense that he had microfracture surgery on his knee, but his game was never all that reliant on athleticism to begin with. Word is he'll be fully healed and ready to go by January. I think the Cavs are going to offer him a deal.


----------

